# IRS kit for a 1965 GTO?



## Sean Lyddy (Oct 4, 2018)

In search of a Independent Rear Suspension Kit for an 1965..anyone make this yet?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sean Lyddy said:


> In search of a Independent Rear Suspension Kit for an 1965..anyone make this yet?


Most likely going to have to fab that one up. Corvette, Jaguar, or possibly the later Ford Thunderbird 8.8" rear end set-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I agree that you most likely need to fab something yourself. 

If I was going to try something like that, I would look at the IRS from a VZ GTO. It is contained in a cradle with coil springs in a similar position as the earlier models. Still would need a lot of fab work but might not be too bad. I am probably overlooking something super important but first look is interesting...










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Lyddy (Oct 4, 2018)

hmmm.....thanks


----------

